# Feeding Machine-Self Made



## mefairo (Mar 20, 2006)

*Home Made-Feeding Machine*

Hi,Every summer I travel away from my aquarium,so it has to be feed 3 months,so I did this machine at home with some stuff...

about the project:the pringles cover is held with a rubber in a definite position.when the clock hand moves up,it takes the metal chip with it up,and when the metal chip is free,the cover fells a little down and the rubber holds it in the same position again.so with that quake some food fells down from the open place...

































and here is a video to show the system...(language is turkish)
http://rapidshare.de/files/15575997/17012006.3gp.html

to ask about the project
email:[email protected]


----------



## crono (Feb 3, 2006)

your prototype is well thought but i think your DIY feeding machine is almost bigger than the tank's size
you should also reconsider the esthetic aspect of this one

good luck


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

What is amazing is that it apparently works :madgrin: ! 

Rube Goldberg-ish though I must admit  .


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Very interesting and resourceful. Welcome to APC.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks like some kind of Rube Glodberg kinda thing!!!


----------



## Green_is_beautiful (Feb 4, 2006)

Great job. But it needs some duct tape.


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey! Give the guy some credit. Its the idea that counts. This is the prototype? and its Cheep!!!...Jim Altho duct tape wouldnt hurt!


----------



## mefairo (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you guys for your thoughts  

As you see it wasnt designed before how yo do it.I just had a blick in my mind and started to do it,and made it with the junks around...

the prototype is big,because I wanted to have a tank that can have 3 months food,and the pringles can store it...

the only thing I think is that the clock and the pringles box could be lowered,than it can be smaller...

but anyway it works  I made the prototype and you can improve it ...

thanx


----------



## kilroy (Aug 6, 2004)

I love the Rube Goldberg approach! Personally, so long as it works I wouldn't change a thing aside from the addition of some duck tape as previously suggested. After all, no project is finished without duck tape! I'd just enjoy the odd looks from people when they spotted it sitting on top of the fish tank.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

The nutty professor? Just be sure you don't create a black hole in your basement in future experiments!


----------



## crandf (Jan 28, 2005)

That's a good one, never thought of using clocks before,maybe I'll try it someday, and apply it automated fertilizer dosing as well.......


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Cool idea!


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

(waits for something very simular to show up on eBay )  Its a good idea I have agree. It's amazing the thoughts I come up with myself when I least expect it at least you actually built one instead of just thinking it up lol.


----------

